# Pacers Board March Poster of the Month



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Myself, StephenJackson, and Pacerholic are not eligible for winning it in the past three months. Now, Larry Legend can be voted for. If you think someone should be on the poll who isn't, notify me or a moderator and someone will probably add the person. Below is the list of post counts on the Pacers board consisting of almost everyone with over 100 posts here. I probably have forgotten a few, so, again, notify me if you or someone else might have 100 posts on the Pacers board.

1. Pacers Fan- 6,474 (299)
2. PacersguyUSA- 2,948 (18)
3. Larry Legend- 2,603 (193, 1 spot up)
4. Tactics- 2,543 (0, 1 spot down)
5. StephenJackson- 2,096 (158)
6. PaCeRhOliC- 1,813 (325, 1 spot up)
7. MillerTime- 1,705 (0, 1 spot down)
8. Xavier8- 1,338 (0)
9. Turkish Delight- 1,257 (1)
10. R-Star- 1,148 (0)
11. TLR- 918 (0)
12. jermaine7fan- 812 (32)
13. absolutebest- 546 (112, 2 spots up)
14. rock747- 545 (8, 1 spot down)
15. Pacersthebest- 517 (126, 2 spots up)
16. RP McMurphy- 466 (0, 2 spots down)
17. naptownpimp- 419 (0, 1 spot down)
18. Jermaniac Fan- 386 (3)
19. Midnight_Marauder- 378 (4)
20. Fred Jones- 357 (8)
21. pacerfan23- 334 (0)
22. DJMD- 319 (0)
23. DetBNyce- 293 (0)
24. clownskull- 284 (3)
25. Auggie- 250 (48, 1 spot up)
25. JayRedd- 250 (60, 5 spots up)
27. jreywind- 248 (1, 2 spots down)
28. Banjoriddim 228 (27, 1 spot down)
29. pacersrule03- 198 (0, 1 spot down)
30. JoHo- 196 (0, 1 spot down)
31. The Birdman- 168 (0, 1 spot down)
32. spongyfungy- 166 (9, 1 spot up)
33. mauzer- 165 (0, 1 spot down)
34. HippieHair33- 154 (0)
35. jvanbusk- 149 (0)
36. HKF- 138 (1)
37. jdohman- 131 (26, 2 spots up)
38. Gilbert Arenas- 127 (0, banned, 1 spot down)
39. DannyGranger33 126 (0, 1 spot down)
40. Jones2011 106 (new)
41. Petey- 105 (0, 2 spots down)

Largest Increase in post count: PaCeRhOLiC (325)
Largest number of spots moved up: JayRedd (5)
Largest number of spots moved down: RP McMurphy/jreywind/Petey (2)


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I dont have 100 posts on here but I have never won something and I want to win


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

absolutebest gets my vote. He's been pretty active around here lately.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

I love Larry Legends game threads.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> I love Larry Legends game threads.



Without a doubt...the best game threads in the entire league....:clap:...




*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Without a doubt...the best game threads in the entire league....:clap:...


Do my game threads not get any appreciation around here?


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Pacersthebest said:


> I love Larry Legends game threads.


Yeah, Larry Legend has been doing a fantastic job with those.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Do my game threads not get any appreciation around here?


They do, but we can't choose you


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

You can actually choose me twice... lol


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Do my game threads not get any appreciation around here?



Yours and Legend's are like twins, if it was you being nominated I would've said the same thing, and would've voted for you as well, you both are the cornerstone of this forum, and not just because of your game threads neither...

But you know u da man P.F., so there's no need for me to repeat it doggy dog...:wink:...


*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

I know I wouldn't have won... but why was I not eligible for voting?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

jermaine7fan said:


> I know I wouldn't have won... but why was I not eligible for voting?


Because my memory sucks.

StephenJackson or Pacerholic: Please add jermaine7fan to the poll.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Because my memory sucks.
> 
> StephenJackson or Pacerholic: Please add jermaine7fan to the poll.


OK... I didn't know if I was getting phased out of the board loop :biggrin:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

i voted PGU (pacerguyUSA)


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Because my memory sucks.
> 
> StephenJackson or Pacerholic: Please add jermaine7fan to the poll.


Unfortunately, mods actually don't have the power to edit polls. I think CMs do though.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

I voted for absolutebest by the way...he takes a huuuuge load of my back with helping me defend JO. One love bro!


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> I voted for absolutebest by the way...he takes a huuuuge load of my back with helping me defend JO. One love bro!


Thanks S.J.... I know I am a little hard on your boy, but I'm just another frustrated die-hard fan. It's hard to really stand up for anyone but A.J., Granger and Foster right now.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

absolutebest said:


> Thanks S.J.... I know I am a little hard on your boy, but I'm just another frustrated die-hard fan. It's hard to really stand up for anyone but A.J., Granger and Foster right now.



Hey, I hear ya. I'm of course frustrated with S-Jax, but I'll still support him. I'll always have love for AJ too.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Yeah... I think Jackson has just been trying to do too much. He is probably the most frustrated of all.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Pacers Fan said:


> 6. PaCeRhOliC- 1,813 (325, 1 spot up)
> 7. MillerTime- 1,705 (0, 1 spot down)


PacerHolic, you're lucky that my computer at home has been real crappy as of late for your over taking my at #6. I wish i had a better comp!

Reason why i havn't been posting is, my computer is real slow and sometimes wouldn't work at home, so i wouldn't go on it, and only access i'd have is at school and when i have limited time to go on, i usually went on other sites like Buffalo Sabres.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

MillerTime said:


> PacerHolic, you're lucky that my computer at home has been real crappy as of late for your over taking my at #6. I wish i had a better comp!
> 
> Reason why i havn't been posting is, my computer is real slow and sometimes wouldn't work at home, so i wouldn't go on it, and only access i'd have is at school and when i have limited time to go on, i usually went on other sites like Buffalo Sabres.


This sucks, I have similar problems. I have problem seeing Pacers games (time zone differ/location plus basicly no TV carryovers and first problem takes away motivation to get league pass or something like that). So since I see about 5-6 regurar season games live I have little motivation talk about games I didn't see in live.

Anyways I voted for Pacers Fan.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Banjoriddim said:


> Anyways I voted for Pacers Fan.


Pacers Fan isn't on the ballot. I believe you mean Larry Legend.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Pacers Fan isn't on the ballot. I believe you mean Larry Legend.


Shame on me :biggrin: but yes I ment Larry Legend... I am sorry that I am bit absent at times.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

MillerTime said:


> PacerHolic, you're lucky that my computer at home has been real crappy as of late for your over taking my at #6. I wish i had a better comp!
> 
> Reason why i havn't been posting is, my computer is real slow and sometimes wouldn't work at home, so i wouldn't go on it, and only access i'd have is at school and when i have limited time to go on, i usually went on other sites like Buffalo Sabres.



I'm just glad that you haven't forgot about us M.T. and you betta start posting here more often, now that we basically everyone healthy....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Banjoriddim said:


> I am sorry that I am bit absent at times.



No prob. Banjo, we all get like that sometimes...:cheers:...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

I'd give it to Pacerholic or MillerTime, maybe Larry Legend.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

shookem said:


> I'd give it to Pacerholic or MillerTime, maybe Larry Legend.


no no def not millertime, i just returned from being away because of comp problems.

ps. i might be getting a new comp today!!!! if so, i'll be way more active at nights like usual and not just in the daytime!


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

I went with absolutebest here...good work amigo


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

JayRedd said:


> I went with absolutebest here...good work amigo


Thanks. Hopefully one of these months I'll pull it off. :biggrin:


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

I voted for other....I deserve every award ever given :biggrin: 


No actually I voted for Larry Legend


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

absolutebest said:


> Thanks. Hopefully one of these months I'll pull it off. :biggrin:




Yo Absolute, that new avi's looking mad hot....Love it.... :cheers: 



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

THERE's something to rag u about! Avatar! changes every 50 seconds! At least u got rid of the "peace doggy dog" one, scared the **** out of me when i checked ur profile so i could stalk u.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Yo Absolute, that new avi's looking mad hot....Love it.... :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


Thanks... actually, that's all Larry Legend.


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Midnight_Marauder said:


> I voted for other....I deserve every award ever given :biggrin:
> 
> 
> No actually I voted for Larry Legend


Well, if I knew a guy named Midnight Marauder was up for the award, you surely would have had my vote. 

Hip Hop scholar since bein kneehigh to a duck/the height of Mugsy Bogues, complexion of a hockey puck/you better ask somebody on how we flip the script/come to a Tribe show and watch the three kids rip


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

voted for absolute best


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Congratulations, Larry Legend!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks to everyone that voted for me...


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Larry Legend said:


> Thanks to everyone that voted for me...



Congrats on the W!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> Congrats on the W!



Definetly!..Congrats Legend... :cheers: 



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------

